# Happy Birthday Pepsi!!



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to all Pepsi's littermates too ( Amandi, Major Leyna and Pepsi too!! ) Pandora ( your mom )just might be having her litter today with more brothers and sisters to share this wonderful day


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday to all! Pepsi is beautiful.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have a Happy Birthday Pepsi, very pretty girl. Wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pepsi, your a beautiful dog!

By the way I see your in Kings, IL, I am not far from there. So howdy neighbor!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes Valerie you are about 20 minutes from me, Thanks for the well wishes on Pepsi and her litter mates Birthday


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

A huge Happy Birthday from me and sis Leyna!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy birthday to all of them! 

Question: How did you come about naming your dog Pepsi?


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Question: How did you come about naming your dog Pepsi?


We were looking for a P name and I seen someone else use it for their dog and thought she really fit the name and she sure has thru this first year of many to come.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Happy waggy birthday Pepsi...:birthday:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Pepsi, Major, Leyna and Amandi!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

NarysDad said:


> We were looking for a P name and I seen someone else use it for their dog and thought she really fit the name and she sure has thru this first year of many to come.


Love the name, of course it's my favorite beverage. It's a wonder I never thought to use it for one of my pets.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy birthday to all!!!!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

happy birthday pepsi nice name


----------

